
Michigan bill says no “federal, state, or local funds” can pay for broadband - petethomas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/another-state-lawmaker-has-proposed-banning-municipal-broadband-networks/
======
forapurpose
Some important context: There is an organized movement among GOP-controlled
state governments (which is most of them) to block Democratic policies in
cities and other localities. For example, in one state (I forget which one) a
city passed a law banning plastic shopping bags; the GOP-controlled state
government tried to pass a bill outlawing such laws in the state.

As with other state legislature movements, especially GOP ones AFAIK, national
special interest groups write the legislation.

